# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Termites are eating my house

## marble

Not very happy about this situation as I feel the pest control company has been really incompetent- I've let them know how we feel but basically can not prove that damage has occurred that should have been prevented. 
In any case- onto my question.  Also, I am a complete newbie & know nothing!!!!! 
Termites were found to be active in the bathroom end of the house.  We knew that we would lose a wall and some top plates- but it worked in fine with our plans to extend. 
Now, we've discovered a lot of top plate damage and stud wall damage down the other end of the house that was not there when we started using this company's services. 
So, how hard is it to replace top plates, is this going to cost a lot, & where is the line that you decide that you've had enough & you demolish the house???????

----------


## bugsy

first, make sure all termite activity has stopped and get some sort of "complete" treatment.
otherwise you could be just putting in new food 
bathrooms for us (pest managers) can be a nightmare.
because if the penetrations eg under shower or bath pipes, arent treated properly when installed there is not must we can do until something happens.
This is why i most of my posts here are bugging people about treating holes in concrete floors

----------


## snowyskiesau

I had a similar situation early this  year when  serious termite damage was found in the roof of my rental property (concrete slab, double brick construction).
I'd been having regular pest inspections done and while they reported on the existing damage - present when I bought the house, they also said no current termite activity found.
After a builder doing some minor repairs for me reported damage to roof trusses (or what ever they're called), I got another pest inspector to give it the one over. He found live termites in 3 separate locations. No comeback on the original pest inspector. 
I've had treatment done for the current termite tenants and when I replace the roof later this year, I'll get a comprehensive treatment done i.e. remove all the carpets,  drill the slab etc. Roof timber will be replaced with steel so they'll be little remaining in the house that will be attractive to termites, they can go an eat my neighbours houses  :Biggrin:

----------


## marble

Ok so you know my pain snowy!!!!! 
Can I ask how much all these repairs will cost you? 
The way my husband & I are feeling now- we are thinking we will fix and then sell.   
Hopefully the termite company can kill these buggers quickly but point of entry is unknown so we are relying on bait in the ceiling.  5 months ago we discovered these critters & baited with no take & no sign of activity.  I asked at the time how could we be sure that they were not eating another area of the house.  Well, the stupid pest guy came up with a million excuses, & me having a sick toddler & with my husband stressed out to the max with study, we trusted when we should have pushed further at that time.  Aaaaarrrgh. 
I wouldn't wish termites on my worst enemy!!!!!! 
Bugsy- what should have happened?

----------


## bugsy

Its hard for me to comment on something i havent seen.
 the best thing is to get some sort of preventive treatment after the activity has been stopped.

----------


## chrisp

I don't know if it will be of help, but you could read up on termites here:  http://www.csiro.au/resources/Termites.html 
and here:  http://www.ensisjv.com/ResearchCapab...4/Default.aspx

----------


## snowyskiesau

> Ok so you know my pain snowy!!!!! 
> Can I ask how much all these repairs will cost you?

  I've been given an estimate of approx $40k. This is to remove the roof, replace all bearers, joists, rafters whatever, replace all ceilings, paint etc. This doesn't include the pest treatment which I expect to cost a few thousand on top of this. 
I'd sell the place now but in it's current condition, that would be difficult.. Tenants will be out in 4 months and I'll get the work done and see what the market is like.

----------


## finger

> I've been given an estimate of approx $40k. This is to remove the roof, replace all bearers, joists, rafters whatever, replace all ceilings, paint etc. This doesn't include the pest treatment which I expect to cost a few thousand on top of this. 
> I'd sell the place now but in it's current condition, that would be difficult.. Tenants will be out in 4 months and I'll get the work done and see what the market is like.

  God you poor bugger. We recently bought a house that had termite damage throughout downstairs. Unfortunately for us the pest/building inspector didn't pick it up,  We were gutted. Thankfully for us it was nothing critically structual and only the wall framing for the built in rooms and some floor boards. Still if we had to sell in an emergency we'd lose heaps on the sale price. 
Termites are bastards.

----------


## marble

> Its hard for me to comment on something i havent seen.
>  the best thing is to get some sort of preventive treatment after the activity has been stopped.

  Do you mean spraying or some sort of chemical treatment?
We have the exterra- I know they are not preventative in any way though.

----------


## marble

Snowy- I hope it works out for you.

----------


## bugsy

> Do you mean spraying or some sort of chemical treatment?
> We have the exterra- I know they are not preventative in any way though.

  do you have exterra stations around the house ?

----------


## marble

yup- we have stations around the house.
But from what I've read, it's not really preventative.  In that you hope the termites will go to the exterra stations, rather than your house but they are such random creatures who can guarantee that they will????? 
I know we have to fix a few things around the house, but because we don't know where they came in, how will we know we've actually solved the problem.

----------


## Gooner

> God you poor bugger. We recently bought a house that had termite damage throughout downstairs. Unfortunately for us the pest/building inspector didn't pick it up, We were gutted.

  Did you contact the pest inspector? They are paid to pick up that kind of thing and I believe they supply a warranty or something of the sort. I paid my bulding and pest inspector $800 when we bought our house. If they did not detect termites or related damage I would be rather annoyed and seeking compensation.

----------


## I_hate_termites

[quote=marble;763560] 
Termites were found to be active in the bathroom end of the house. discovered a lot of top plate damage and stud wall damage down 
Hi Marbel,
I can empathise with you and am sorry to hear about what you are goiing through. I know very well the nightmare of termites, my house has been destroyed by them, the entire subfloor all joists and bearers through to the roof rafters. termites were obviously present when i bought the house but have no claim despite having a building and pest inspection because it took a couple of years for the damage to become apparent. It is a nightmare which nearly destroyed me and nearly bought me to financial ruin. it has taken a decade to get over it and i am only now becoming optomistic that i can repair the damage myself. I have lived in the house that for nearly ten years that I didnt know would not cave in on me whilst I slept each night as i could not afford to fix it nor sell, Only now am I getting into a position where i may be able to repair the damage.
I would hope no one would have to go through this nightmare and am sorry you are. I hope to learn on these forums what i need to start repairs. I hope you will be able to fix your house and move on and forget it all as soon as possible.
Best wishes. 
Greg

----------


## I_hate_termites

> I've been given an estimate of approx $40k. This is to remove the roof, replace all bearers, joists, rafters whatever, replace all ceilings, paint etc. This doesn't include the pest treatment which I expect to cost a few thousand on top of this. 
> I'd sell the place now but in it's current condition, that would be difficult.. Tenants will be out in 4 months and I'll get the work done and see what the market is like.

  
Hi Snowy, Thanks for recommending this forum from the woodworking forum. I am sorry you too have sufferered from nightmare of termites. I hope your can soon repair your house and finally forget about the tiny mongrels.  
I notice you have a double brick house and the mongrels still managed to get into the roof, amazing little bastards. At least you have all brick walls and concrete floors I wish i could say the same. I had brick veneer,  I would happilly swap your double brick with a bad roof for my wood subfloor and frame and roof that is now mostly mud veneer.  I seriously do hope you get some sense of "at least my situation is not as bad as that poor bastard" it is nice to know someone is worse off except when your the worst off one ( :  I suppose someone has to get that job, just wish it wast me  ( :  
I thank God that He has finally given me a sense of humor about this trial, though i am sure there is a good reason for having to go through it, I just dont know what it is yet i hope it is to improve my rough persona and help me empahasie with others. I sure can empathise with others in thise situation now ( :
Hope the best for your repairs.
cheers
Greg

----------


## marble

Gee Greg (I_hate_termites!), that really bites.
I wish you all the best of luck for your repairs.

----------


## snowyskiesau

While I've  no experience at repairing/replacing roofs ,  I'd be willing to give it a try. 
The property is in country NSW and I don't have a vehicle plus I've only just started a new job so  I  can't take the necessary time off from work.
Adding to the expense would be that I'd be getting no income from the property while I fix it but I'd still have the mortgage to pay not to mention my rent in Sydney.

----------


## San

Hi Marble,
It is important to treat termites as soon as activity has been located. Dusting, foaming or a liquid treatment to earthen leads are all accepted methods of termite treatment, and depending on your Termite Professional, these are the most common techniques. 
Unfortunately, where only a small amount of live termites can be located, effective treatment of termites involves aggregating enough into one enclosure for treatment before an effective transfer of treatment product can be passed on to eradicate the entire nest. This is where Your Termite Professional is a necessary part of your homes maintainance. They will locate any visible signs of activity, and provide treatment and preventative information to help you protect your investment. 
If you thought you had termites at one end of the house, and a treatable amount of live termites could not be located, then a bait should have been placed in the area to draw them out for treatment, and then possibly an integrated baiting system or chemical barrier depending on construction. 
We provide baits which can be self installed for spot treatments which will help you to locate and house an amount of termites, sufficient for a full colony kill. This is an afordable option for those who want to help clear their property of termite activity. 
Bugsy has mentioned the Exterra Baits, and rightly so. Exterra are installed as a full system to protect your property, and are very effective, although they always remain the property of the installation company or manufacturer and are quite expensive when you take monitoring costs into account. 
A chemical Barrier does not require any monitoring other than an annual termite inspection, and is active 24hrs a day for up to and exceeding 10 years, depending on the product used. 
Awareness is the key to termite dramas. We have a lot of termite information available on our website. If you would like the link posted, please let me know as I don't want to upset anyone and get banned. 
Cheers,
San

----------


## San

> Do you mean spraying or some sort of chemical treatment?
> We have the exterra- I know they are not preventative in any way though.

  The Exterra system can be called a preventative treatment as long as the baits are treated, and not neglected. Every treatment process should result in a colony elimination, preventing termites from infesting your property, colony by colony.

----------


## marble

Thanks San- I think that's why I'm peeved- I feel like these termite guys should have done more.  They baited, there was minimal activity to the bait, & then no sign of activity- I asked how could we be sure they were not eating another part of the house, which we've found out they obviously have been!

----------


## MikeT

Hello Marble,  Termites are a bugger aren't they.  I'm dealing with them myself at the moment.  I find the pest inspection industry is a bit self serving and with often no guarantees (without paying a fortune) and shoddy inspections I generally just do it myself now.  I had irregular inspections for a while and they never found the termites anyway, I did.  Had an old bloke do it who I trusted but he retired.  The replacement 'professional' company didn't do as good a job but did waste time and my money on a very glossy report.  (spent half the time and cost twice as much).  Since insurance won't pay out on termite damage there's no legal imperative to use professionals (unlike with electricians etc). 
The industry seems to be too much of a closed shop with the more effective treatments restricted to the industry players - and very exe.  Re the baiting systems.  Personally I don't want to kill the nest, just stop them getting in.  We back into the bush and are surrounded by trees and so they have a job to do out there - and anyway killing one nest doesn't stop another from attacking.  So an expensive option without any guarantess.  It could be the damage at one end of your house is from a different nest though less likely if you're in the middle of suburbia. 
Fortunately our house is raised with good floor access everywhere.  If your house is slab on ground then it can be very difficult but much can be done to make it easier.  Do you know how where they're getting in?   
Our deck had termites recently when I didn't check for a year but nothing major and it needs to be replaced anyway.  It will be constructed with more thought to termites, less inviting and ease of inspections. 
My current problem is the garage.  Seperate building dodgily constructed.  Single brick lower level built into the hill with dirt up against a corner.  It looks like piers were added later and a second level thrown on with a wooden ramp to the dirt side of the hill.  The ramp had already largely rotted in the dirt and I had been meaning to replace it for some time knowing that termites would love the access (there was some old activity in there) - it was treated but that only lasts so long.  In putting some plastic around the timbers to tempararily prevent water ingress (due to other design faults) it created a wonderful home for them to explode out of the ramp (where they must have just reappeared) and into the flat of the walkway and a bit of the top level.  Fortunately most of the damage is in stuff that needs to be replaced anyway (except where I've torn gyprock off to inspect).  I cut the bottom off the ramp to turn it into a step temporarily and now find they're coming up the piers (there's a gap between each row of bricks all the way up).  Either that or some that are remaining have tried to find another exit down there.   I'll be filling the gaps, capping if possible, treating timbers around the supports and maybe leaving some sacrificial tasty stuff just in case.

----------


## Sammyboy

I live in Perth and was moving some roof tiles around when I noticed that on top of a few of the tile battens there is a powder residue. It is definitely wood dust and not from the tiles. It looks like it is the top couple of millimeters of a few spots over some of the the battens turning to powder. The rest of the batten below this powder is still intact and there are long stretches of the batten unaffected. The house is 37 years old. Is this a sign of termites or something else? 
Thanks for any help. 
Sammyboy

----------


## Bedford

Welcome to the forum, have a look at this thread. :Smilie:   http://www.renovateforum.com/f76/active-borers-70528/

----------


## phild01

I have had some experience with termites and each situation will be different to deal with.  I will recommend Termidor as an effective treatment whether bait or spray.  Avoid the old Bayer Intrigue (blue powder).  Don't believe arsenic is used anymore.  The thing with termidor is that it has Friprinol in it.  Similiar to what is in the dog flea control but not as concentrated.  Anyway termites apparently don't know they are in it until too late.  They return to the nest and hopefully their grooming kills the nest.  I had an area dusted and sprayed (separate times) and some time later I smelt the decay.  I believe it worked.  It was a bathroom and laundry area.  Without seeing your problem area, maybe some propping and replacement can be done section by section in your own good time if you are handy.  Give some thought to attaching a temporary piece of timber with batten screws to each rafter just shy of the damage and elevating even with a cheapo ebay hydraulic jack and then prop.  Just a couple of mm extra elevation is req'd to slide in a new topplate...just an idea without knowing how handy you are!

----------

